# ALP in shock as Libbos even out do Labor with freebie handouts.



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

ALP is said to have been left reeling after Libbos give away twice as much shit as even the ALP would have ever considered giving out .
Handouts have traditionally been Labor territory but scomo has gone completely ****ing mad and made even Rudd and Gillard look fiscally responsible.
Conservatives are considering JFK'ing scomo as we speak in order to save whats left


----------

